# Desert charm flats in barsha??



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Any idea of how prime this location is??
Or if anyone heard of it


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Neda-ffh said:


> Any idea of how prime this location is??
> Or if anyone heard of it


I suppose that "Desert charms" is the name of the location? Don't know it, but it does not sound very promising. 
In general I heard that Al Barsha is still reasonably priced, and located near Jumeirah, mall of the emirates, media city and the marina. I have seen some depressing developments, but also some nice buildings, so I suppose it could be worth a check.


----------

